# [SOLVED] PLug and play monitor not working



## classychassy (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi 

I hope someone can help me. I have a packard bell ft500 monitor i no it works because i have tested it on another computer, but when i plug it in to my computer it turns on shows the loading up screen but then turns off and says something like video format not supported, 

can any1 help me.

Thanks
Marie:upset:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: PLug and play monitor not working*

Somehow your video card has been set to a mode your monitor does not support. When you 1st start the computer, hit F8. Choose VGA mode. It should boot, but the colors will be ugly. Go to the display control panel, settings, advanced, and go to the adapter tab. Now click on the list all modes button and choose the 800x600 60 hz. Apply and ok and reboot. 

That should get you going again. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## classychassy (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: PLug and play monitor not working*

Hi and thanksray::grin:

I wish i had waited for your reply but instead because i have no patience i started ringing around people who funnily enuf "said the same as you", thanks anyway and im glad to say you were right and its working even though i cheated and put another monitor on it and then changed the resoulution. which worked. 

Marie:tongue:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: PLug and play monitor not working*

Glad you got it fixed. Thanks for the update.


----------

